# Anfänger - Siemens LOGO - Spannungsversorgung / WinCC



## huhuwh (6 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin SPS-Anfänger und wollte mir eine Siemens Logo Steuerung holen.

https://www.conrad.de/de/sps-steuer...e-0ba8-6ed1052-1cc01-0ba8-24-vdc-1268245.html

Erstes Problem: Wie funktioniert die Spannungsversorgung? Ich dachte, man könnte ein Netzkabel SchuKo-Stecker wie im Netzteil bei einem PC verwenden. Doch falsch gedacht. Laut Handbuch beträgt die Versorgungsspannung 24 V und oberhalb der SPS sind die Anschlüsse L1 und N. Ich habe bei Google Bilder-Suche mal versucht, paar Bilder von der Verdrahtung zu sehen, allerdings sehe ich immer nur die Zwei-Adern die auf die SPS gehen aber nie, wie es am anderen "Ende" aussieht. Gibt es ein SchuKo-Stecker woran ein zwei Adriges Kabel dran ist, die ich in der SPS reinstecken kann? Bzw. muss ich vorher noch die 230 V auf 24 V transformiert werden. Also hier stehe ich komplett auf den Schlauch. Wäre gut, wenn mir jemand einen Link schicken könnte, zu einem Kabel.

Zweites Problem: Welches Kabel brauche ich, um die SPS am PC anzuschließen?

Drittes Problem: An der Steuerung möchte ich erstmal nichts anschließen also keine Sensoren oder Aktoren (das soll später kommen, wenn die Simulation funktioniert), sondern grafisch programmieren. Z.B. soll ein Füllbehälter mit Wasser gefüllt werden, wenn dieser voll ist dann soll ein zweiter Füllbehälter mit Wasser gefüllt werden. Geht sowas mit WinCC oder mit LOGO! Soft Comfort?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Mai 2017)

Also zu deinem Problem mit der Spannung. 
Die Logo gibt es als 12/24V und als 230V. 
Nimmst du eine 24V Version brauchst du auf jeden Fall noch ein Netzteil. Bei der 230V nimmst du eine Normale Anschlussleitung mit Schukostecker und klemmst L+N an. PE kommt nachher an die Hutschiene oder was du so vor hast. Oder du nimmst direkt einen Eurostecker. 
Aber da du auf dem Gebiet wenig Erfahrung zu haben scheinst !!!Vorsicht Netzspannung ist gefährlich!!!
Und bei der230V Version werden die Eingänge auch mit Netzspannung beschaltet. 
Das was du Programmiertechnisch vorhast wird mit der Logosoft  ich klappen (zumindest meiner Meinung nach)
Grafisches Programmieren bezieht sich da eher auf die Verdrahtung der Kontakte/Bausteine. 
Das was du suchst (oder so wie ich das verstehe) geht es dir eher um eine Visualisierung.


----------



## PN/DP (6 Mai 2017)

PC und Logo verbindest Du mit einem normalen Netzwerk-Patchkabel, entweder direkt zur PC-Netzwerkkarte oder über einen Switch falls Du noch mehr Teilnehmer in Deinem LAN hast.

Harald


----------



## huhuwh (6 Mai 2017)

Ja, will die 24V-Version.

also wenn ich mir das hier hole:

https://www.conrad.de/de/sps-starterkit-siemens-6ed1057-3ba00-0aa8-12-vdc-24-vdc-1302216.html

dann habe ich das 24V Netzteil und die LOGO. Dann noch:

https://www.conrad.de/de/strom-ansc...l-offenes-ende-schwarz-150-m-6778-609218.html

Mit die Adern des Euro-Steckers gehe ich dann auf das 24V Netzteil, richtig? 

Das Netzteil transforimiert dann die 230 auf 24V runter und stellt diese Spannung die SPS zur Verfügung?

Brauche ich sonst noch für die Inbetriebnahme weitere Kabel? Wenn ich das 24V Netzteil nutze, brauche ich kein PE?

Nochmal zur Software: Ja, die Steuerung will ich mit der Logo Software realisieren also Logische-Gatter. Im zweiten Schritt will ich aber es mit einem SCADA System visualisieren, da dachte ich an WinCC.

Wichtig ist, dass ich vorerst keine Aktoren oder Sensoren anschließe also physisch, sondern erst Software-Mäßig simuliert. Wenn alles funktioniert, kann ich ja dann mal wirklich was an den Eingängen bzw. Ausgängen anschließen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Mai 2017)

Man braucht bei der Logo keinen PE. Die ist Schutzisoliert und hat keine Anschluss für PE.

Du brauchst dann nur mehr ein paar cm Aderleitung um dein Netzteil mit der Steuerung zu verbinden. 
Farbe ist eigentlich egal, in der Industrie wird für 24VDC aber blau verwendet. (z.b. Blau + und Blau/weiß -)


Um ein Programm mal nur zu simulieren brauchst du übrigens gar keine LOGO, das lässt sich am PC auch ohne Steuerung alles simulieren. 
Dafür reicht die Logosoft.
Wincc Basic ist nur für Basic Panels von Siemens, sollte aber für Heimanwendung ausreichend sein.


----------



## huhuwh (11 Mai 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Du brauchst dann nur mehr ein paar cm Aderleitung um dein Netzteil mit der Steuerung zu verbinden.



Im Handbuch der Logo steht drin, ich kann Leitungen *bis *zu 1x2,5mm^2 oder 1,5mm^2 für jede 2te Klemmenkammer. 

Welcher Leiterschnitt ist üblich zwischen Netzteil und Logo? Kann ich als Aderquerschnitt 0,75mm^2 nehmen, wenn keine Sensoren oder Aktoren an der Logo angeschlossen werden?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 Mai 2017)

Für deinen Ausbau kannst du 0,75mm nehmen. Ist gar kein Problem.


----------



## huhuwh (11 Mai 2017)

Okay, jetzt habe ich noch ein SIMATIC HMI KTP400 Basic. Im Handbuch steht drin, dass es ebenfalls 24V DC Spannung braucht. 

Am Netzteil sind 4 Ausgänge (2 mal + und 2 mal -) https://asset.conrad.com/media10/is...24-v13-a-24-vdc-13-a-30-w-1-x.jpg?x=520&y=520


Das HMI Panel kann ich ja auch noch am Netzteil mit 0,75mm^2 Adern anschließen oder? Sprich am Netzteil würde dann meine Logo dran sein und das HMI Panel.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Mai 2017)

Ja, kannst Du, soweit beides zusammen nicht mehr Strom zieht als das Netzteil liefern kann.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 Mai 2017)

Du musst aber nicht zwingend jedes Bauteil in eine extra Klemme packen. Bevor du auf die Idee kommst für deine Sensoren später ein weiteres Netzteil zu kaufen. Zu beachten ist allerdings der max Strom den das NT liefern kann wie Oliver schon schrieb.


----------



## hucki (11 Mai 2017)

huhuwh schrieb:


> ... zu 1x2,5mm^2 ... 1,5mm^2 ...
> 
> ... 0,75mm^2


OT:

Wenn Du zusätzlich zur Taste "2" (nicht die im Nummernblock) die Taste "alt gr" rechts von der Leertaste drückst, kannst Du eine schnucklige hochgeschriebene 2 bewirken: mm*²*
Gleiches gilt für *³{[]}\@€~|µ *also die Symbole rechts unten auf den Tasten.




Ansonsten empfehle ich mindestens auf der 230V Seite des Netzteils  vor der Inbetriebnahme einen Fachmann drüber schauen zu lassen, denn da geht's ggf. um Menschenleben. Da sollte man also wissen, was man macht und nicht erst in einem Forum nachfragen müssen.
Und auch wenn das Netzteil bzw. die LOGO! selber keinen PE brauchen, kann dies trotzdem für die Montageumgebung notwendig sein!


----------



## huhuwh (12 Mai 2017)

Ja, denke werde noch ein Fachmann drüber schauen lassen. Es ist jetzt alles verdrahtet. An der 230V Seite des Netzteils ist das Eurokabel angeschlossen, also an L1 (Braune Ader) und N (Blaue Ader). Die Adern  sind schon mit Adernhülsen versehen gewesen. 

Was mich aber noch interessiert ist, wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich z.B. Beiträge wo gesagt wird, dass man ein zwei Adriges Kabel mit FI Schalter nicht anschließen kann. Ich meine, ich würde würde ja jetzt das Eurokabel einfach in die Steckdose stecken und diese ist ja mit einem FI-Schalter abgesichert. Bei einer normalen Lampe müsste doch eigentlich der FI-Schalter auslösen wenn man keinen PE verdrahtet. Also ist das Netzteil von Siemens so gebaut worden, dass es "intern" etwas "macht" damit der FI Schalter nicht auslöst?


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Mai 2017)

huhuwh schrieb:


> Bei einer normalen Lampe müsste doch eigentlich der FI-Schalter auslösen wenn man keinen PE verdrahtet.


Das wäre ja fatal, denn dann würde der FI-Schalter beim Einschalten der meisten Nachttischlampen, Rasierer und ähnlicher Geräte auslösen. Der FI misst ja, unter anderem, ob der Strom der über L reingeht auch bei N und PE wieder rauskommt. Wird da eine zu große Differenz gemessen löst er aus. Er löst meine ich auch aus, wenn man N und PE versehentlich verbindet, wie das funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Automatio (12 Mai 2017)

Der FI löst nur aus wenn du einen Differenzstrom zwischen Hin- und Rückleiter hast.
In deinem Fall wäre das eine Differnzstrom zwischen Leiter und Neutralleiter (L und N).
Anders gesagt:
Wenn nicht aller Strom der reinfliesst auch wieder rausfliesst zwischen L und N (Strom wird nicht verbraucht) und sich eine Differenz bildet, die grösser als der Auslösestrom des FIs ist, löst er aus.
Diese Differenz kommt nur zustande, wenn du Strom über die Erde ableitest.
(Wenn du zwischen L und N hängst, löst der FI nie aus.)

Ergo:
Der FI wird nicht auslösen.
Bei Geräten der Schutzklasse 2 (Schutzisolierung) darf keine Erdung angeschlossen werden.
z.B Bohrmaschinen

Ps: Soweit ich weiss ist die korrekte Bezeichnung für einen FI mittlerweile RCD.


----------



## huhuwh (12 Mai 2017)

also ich beziehe mich auf dieses Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzZJun3IIBU 
bei Minute 1:20 wird gesagt, dass wenn man kein PE hat, dass dann der FI Schalter bei einem Kabel mit zwei Adern rausfliegt.
Mit meinem Eurokabel habe ich ja auch nur zwei Adern. Den Stecker vom Eurokabel wollte ich jetzt in einer Steckdose stecken, die mit einem FI-Schalter abgesichert ist. Daher frage ich mich, wie das Netzteil elktronisch aufgebaut sein muss, damit der FI-Schalter nicht rausfliegt.


----------



## Automatio (12 Mai 2017)

Natürlich, es gibt verschiedene Systeme im Niederspannungsnetz.
Früher hat man noch kein RCD benutzt, also gab es den PEN (PE + N Leiter), auch als TN-C-System bekannt.
Mittlerweile kommt man in das Haus mit einem PEN-Leiter und splittet ihn dann durch RCDs in einen PE und einen N Leiter. (TN-C-S-System)
Der Mann in dem Video hat scheinbar noch das alte System, was es nurnoch in alten Häusern gibt, da mitterweile alles durch einen RCD abgesichert ist.
Hier nachzulesen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TN-System

Wenn du in einem System mit RCD den Schutzleiter als Rückleiter benutzt (brückst), dann fliegt dir dauernd der RCD raus.
Zusätzlich stehen deine geerdeten Gehäuse unter Spannung.

Wenn dich das Thema wirklich interessiert empfehle ich dir Kurse zu besuchen, Weiterbildungen oder sonstiges zu machen.
Mit Youtube-Videos bist du sehr gefährlich unterwegs!
[h=2][/h]


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Mai 2017)

Automatio schrieb:


> Ps: Soweit ich weiss ist die korrekte Bezeichnung für einen FI mittlerweile RCD.


Ja, weil es heute ja als schick gilt für vieles englische Begriffe zu nehmen.
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag Englisch und spreche es auch sehr gerne (ist auch Bestandteil meines Berufes) und ich würde zu Joggen nie laufen mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit sagen, aber muss denn eine Ruhezone heutzutage wirklich Chill Out Zone heißen, oder muss man down anstatt betrübt sein?


----------



## Automatio (12 Mai 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ja, weil es heute ja als schick gilt für vieles englische Begriffe zu nehmen.
> Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag Englisch und spreche es auch sehr gerne (ist auch Bestandteil meines Berufes) und ich würde zu Joggen nie laufen mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit sagen, aber muss denn eine Ruhezone heutzutage wirklich Chill Out Zone heißen, oder muss man down anstatt betrübt sein?






			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Harmonisierung in der Normung auf internationaler Ebene wird seit 2008[SUP][3][/SUP] allgemein die Bezeichnung _RCD_ auch in den deutschsprachigen Normen und der Literatur verwendet.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter

Ich finde es nicht schlecht sich International auf Begriffe zu einigen, somit können einige Fehler vermieden werden.
Das diese Internationalen Begriffe sich nicht nach Deutscher Sprache richten, so wie wir das gerne hätten, ist aber logisch.
So denke ich zumindest :s1:


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (12 Mai 2017)

huhuwh schrieb:


> also ich beziehe mich auf dieses Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzZJun3IIBU
> bei Minute 1:20 wird gesagt, dass wenn man kein PE hat, dass dann der FI Schalter bei einem Kabel mit zwei Adern rausfliegt.
> Mit meinem Eurokabel habe ich ja auch nur zwei Adern. Den Stecker vom Eurokabel wollte ich jetzt in einer Steckdose stecken, die mit einem FI-Schalter abgesichert ist. Daher frage ich mich, wie das Netzteil elktronisch aufgebaut sein muss, damit der FI-Schalter nicht rausfliegt.



Falsch, an der Stelle wird lediglich gesagt wenn du an einem Gerät den Schutzleiter statt dem Neutralleiter anklemmst fällt der FI. (wenn man einen hat)
Das ganze Video trifft einfach überhaupt nicht auf deinen Fall zu. Es bezieht sich auf ganz was anderes.


Im Netzteil ist auch nichts spezielles verbaut damit der FI nicht fällt.


----------

